# My Baby Pigeons Feathers are Coming out A LOT!!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!! I've noticed that my baby pigeon's (Christian) feathers have been coming out A LOT!! Especially his feathers where the rump is!!

Here's a picture of where it's coming out A LOT!!

http://ehrweb.aaas.org/ehr/parents/ParentsInvolvedGraphics/PigeonPartsb.gif

Is he molting or is it something else!!?? I've never experience


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the bird itself? someone may beable to have ideas if they can see the bird


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It probably is just the moult. I noticed some of my young birds looked pretty rough when they started moulting out their tail. But we can't really say much without pictures of your bird?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, need a real picture to say for sure.

It could be a really hard moult. Junebug, last year, lost all the feathers on its neck and some on the head....

It could also be a variety of other things, so a picture would help.

-Hilly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm...I just thought of another thing. You said he was a baby, so being young and around other pigeons, he could be pecked on. If you have him with others they might be plucking some of the feathers out.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It probably is just the moult. I noticed some of my young birds looked pretty rough when they started moulting out their tail. But we can't really say much without pictures of your bird?


Okay i'll try to get pictures!! THanks!!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hmm...I just thought of another thing. You said he was a baby, so being young and around other pigeons, he could be pecked on. If you have him with others they might be plucking some of the feathers out.


Yep I'll try to get pictures!!


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Floyd had that happen when he outgrew his baby feathers. We were keeping him in the spare room at the time, indoors, so I know just how bad all those feathers can look -- it's amazing they have anything left on them! They clogged the vacuum several times......It will keep up for several weeks, but once they're done falling out, the adult plumage will look just gorgeous!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a picture










Go look at my albums for more!!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

How are its poos looking? 
Has it been acting weird/sick?
Have often do you dust for mites? And have you rescently?

It could be from moulting, being in with other birds, mites, illness, and other things I would think. The questions might help in narrowing it down a bit.

-Hilly


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

*-He lives inside and is let out in the morning.
-He doesn't live with other pigeons.
-His feathers on his crop seem to be falling out to.
- He's about 4 months old
-He doesn't have mites or lice because i inspect him a lot*


and thats pretty much it!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Here's a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell anything from the other pictures, but in this one, it appears that new feathers are coming in, rather than feathers falling out.


----------

